# What breed is this?



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

Does anyone know whet breed is this?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

the first couple are archangels and a starling


----------



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

tipllers rule said:


> the first couple are archangels and a starling


so the top one is a archangel, and the middle left is a starling?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

the bottom left and bottom right u can tell this by frill against non frill


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

or armebnian highflyers for the top pics


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

Those birds are not archangels or starlings. The top two are probably armenian higfliers. The bottom two are impossible to tell from those angles.


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

the bottom pics are homers.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Kind of hard to identify by pictures, 
only way to find out is to fly them.


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

the bottom two arent homers


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Last two look like rollers to me, or at least the red one is.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The first two could be Armenian Tumblers, but the first one would have to be a mix because of the muffs.


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Last two look like rollers to me, or at least the red one is.


i think the same thingg


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Last two look like rollers to me, or at least the red one is.


What type of red is that last one ?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

sreeshs said:


> What type of red is that last one ?


Ash-red t-pattern  Or red velvet, as I would call it. Can't mistake that one for a hen! Lots of pretty flecking


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Ash-red t-pattern  Or red velvet, as I would call it. Can't mistake that one for a hen! Lots of pretty flecking


Ash red T-pattern is not supposed to have a tail bar like the blue T-pattern ?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

sreeshs said:


> Ash red T-pattern is not supposed to have a tail bar like the blue T-pattern ?


Right. Ash-reds in general do not have tail bars. Unless the flecking in the tail feathers shows a big enough area to have a blue tail feather (with tail bar).


----------



## vinny_wills (Jan 18, 2010)

First one they call it turkish tumbler.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Turkish tumbler:









They can be plain headed, nasal crested/tufted, and I have seen a few with small crests on the back of the head. But they are all muffed, from small feathering, to large muffs.


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

i breed turkish tumblers and that is not one lol


----------

